# Tillandsia (airplants)



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Are most species of these able to do well in a humid viv with moderate to bright light.


----------



## Colleen53 (Jan 19, 2009)

Mine have not. They do not like humidity. They need to dry out and misted again. If I keep mine at the top, some do survive.


----------



## enfinite5 (Nov 23, 2011)

My tank is usually 80-100% hum....more towards 100% and mine are good.....just keep your tillandsias up high and try and allow them to dry out.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

Like orchids, my understanding is that air circulation is really the key to success with some of these plants...


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replys,I do have a couple of spots that don't get alot mist,and I have been looking to get a couple of fans for circulation just haven't found any yet.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I have ionantha ( smaller species) and violacea ( very large in comparison) doing very well. 
Any tillandsia with the powdery leafs must be allowed to dry out. Violacea is much more like other broms and tolerates more humidity


----------



## fishman9809 (Dec 8, 2008)

I have a few species inside my paludarium. They are doing very well, but to be honest, I never mist. The humidity stays pretty high, but they never TRULY get wet.


----------



## flyingSquirrel (Aug 22, 2011)

To beat a dead horse with a stick:

- high humidity is not a problem (it's preferred), as long as they completely dry out every day
- good air circulation helps a lot to dry them out faster
- keep them in an open area, higher up is better. don't cram them between other plants or moss.
- light requirements vary but in general bright light is good

All of my tillandsia in my paludarium grow very well. Humidity is 85-90 % day, 100% night, but I have very good air circulation and strong fans. I mist daily, but the plants completely dry by night time.


----------



## EvilLost (Jan 10, 2011)

to keep beating the dead horse....


the plants with more "silvery flakes" on them need to dry out more whereas plants which are more "slick" can withstand slightly wetter settings....in either case they do need to dry out between misting, but when mounted they do fine for me


----------



## SNAKEMANVET (Dec 14, 2011)

Thanks I appreciate the help,The plants I am looking to buy are the smaller species with smooth leaves.


----------



## Wim van den Berg (Mar 5, 2012)

It,s not that easy to find the right Tillandsia,s with the same Growing conditions as the frogs would like .
In the natural habitats of Dartfrogs ,you can find only a few Tillandsia, and almost all of them grow a bit higher in the trees were you find a different climate as were the frog lives on the ground level.
Most tillandsia like to grow with lots of light and air movement. so the best place is alway high (under the light)

Good results for a dart frog terrarium you will have with 

Tillandsia brachycaulos 
T geminiflora
T flabellata
T stricta
T capitata. and many others with some adaptions


----------



## crested (May 15, 2011)

I've got a couple planted in close proximity to my cirulation fans and they love it.

In a previous tank I had mounted with a large clump of sphagnum and it stayed too wet and they rotted pretty quick.


----------

